

How Disney Achieves a 70% return rate - jcabala
https://www.helpscout.net/blog/disney-customer-experience/

======
nlawalker
The section "When Does the Three O'Clock Parade Start?" (I'd quote the whole
thing here but it's too long) is a great articulation of the kinds of problems
I'm referring to when I tell people that I'm frustrated with the
communications skills of people I work with. Understanding tone, context and
audience, both as a deliverer and receiver of information, is not just for
providing customer service. It's amazingly useful for simply getting along
with other human beings. I have no problem with people that misspell words or
use poor grammar - what kills me is the people who autopilot through their
interactions with other people and who aren't bothered (or don't even notice!)
when a conversation flies by them and they haven't developed or elicited even
a flicker of common understanding.

------
ChrisAntaki
This article was inspiring, thanks for posting it.

> "I don’t want you guys sitting behind desks. I want you out in the park,
> watching what people are doing and finding out how you can make the place
> more enjoyable for them." \- Walt

------
dmethvin
> Walt viewed his theme parks almost as “factories” that produced delight and
> entertainment.

That's one of the reasons I _don 't_ enjoy Disney parks. They're too
automated, too perfect, like some sort of strange Twilight Zone where things
just seem fake.

------
silverlight
Having just come back from a Disney World trip recently, I can say that this
magic is still very much present.

~~~
e12e
Reminds me about the end of Aza Raskin's Keynote for the John Seely Brown
Symposium at University of Michigan (@40:13 is the relevant bit about
Disneyland and "Remember the Magic", [edit along with the section of peak-end-
memory]):

[https://vimeo.com/15886853#t=765](https://vimeo.com/15886853#t=765)

[http://vimeo.com/15886853#t=2413](http://vimeo.com/15886853#t=2413)

